# Can a LCT carb be cleaned in white vinegar?



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I had an issue with a LCT carb on my Husquavarna machine. It would fire off but when coming off of choke it would die out. I ended up changing the carb with another but would like to have a spare in reserve (I can order out a repair kit if so). I was thinking of letting it sit in a container of white vinegar for a night or two. I would then shoot all openings with carb cleaner and blow out with air. The part that worries me is that it has plastic pieces installed from factory that will not come off. Worth doing or not? Thanks all!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i have great success with regular pine sol mixed 50-50 with hot water on 60 year old outboard motor carbs, it even smells pleasant !!


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

nwcove said:


> i have great success with regular pine sol mixed 50-50 with hot water on 60 year old outboard motor carbs, it even smells pleasant !!


Thank you may give it a try!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think vinegar might corrode it


----------



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've used pinesol and simple green mix worked great.
40% pinesol 20% simple Green and 20% warm water


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nconroy1 said:


> I've used pinesol and simple green mix worked great.
> 40% pinesol 20% simple Green and 20% warm water


How long did you let in sit for? Thanks!


----------



## KMR (Dec 30, 2015)

Apple Cider vinegar has worked great on rusty gas tanks. No experience in carbs


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

OK, something which was recommended to me by a small engine wizard who lives on a boat in the Sacto. Delta. I haven't tried it yet, but makes sense to me:

1. Buy a crockpot at Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. (I just did.);
2. Take the carb bowl off (or not); and
3. Fill the crockpot with ATF and "Cook" your carb in the crockpot on low temp for as long as you think necessary.

Supposedly, ATF gets into and will clean everything and also recondition the carb seals.

I would set up the crockpot outside and not under anything burnable because I don't know if ATF would ignite.

If you have ever heard of such a thing, please post here. If you do it before I do (me on the carb for a rear-tine rototiller), please post your results.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

Try an ultrasonic cleaner. I recently bought one at Harbor Freight, the 2.5L model.

Here's the results after three, 480-second cycles. 

No pre-treatment on the carburetor and unheated solution (70% lemon Pine-Sol, 30% distilled water).


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Never thought about ATF but that makes sense since it's very high in petro-detergents. I have used lemon juice water and simple gren and boiled them in a pan and worked well on old crusty carbs


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

I used the Pine sol mixed with Simple green (about a 70/30 mix). As soon as I pulled it from the container I let it soak in overnight I was shocked how good it looked. I can honestly say this did it. I did shoot some carb cleaner through all the ports and hit it with air before reassembly. Thanks all for the help!!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

E350 said:


> OK, something which was recommended to me by a small engine wizard who lives on a boat in the Sacto. Delta. I haven't tried it yet, but makes sense to me:
> 
> 1. Buy a crockpot at Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc. (I just did.);
> 2. Take the carb bowl off (or not); and
> ...



I dunno, but when the carb is clean, you can always make chili


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would NOT use ATF. ATF will swell seals. I'd use the Pine-Sol and an untrasonic as Ariens-777 got great fast results!!


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

I know a low pH won't hurt brass. A high pH is murder on aluminum parts.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I used 10% degreasing dish soap 40% simple green or general purpose cleaner and 50% distilled water. run it on the cheap ultra sonic cleaner from HF. I do about 10 cycles. does a pretty good job.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use the ultrasonic, tap water, and a couple drops of dish liquid. And I do quit a few cycles, then just run clean water for a couple more. Pretty darn phenomenal, and I wished that I had stumble onto this a lot earlier in my "hobby."


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Interesting myriad of home treatment for crapped up carbs! I will have to start a scientific study and see if I can get federal funding!! :>P I may try some of these in sidew by side comparisons just for sh!t$ N giggles over the next year..... might be fun! Besides, I have a crockpot I dropped the lid on the floor and broke it! lol


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> Interesting myriad of home treatment for crapped up carbs! I will have to start a scientific study and see if I can get federal funding!! :>P I may try some of these in sidew by side comparisons just for sh!t$ N giggles over the next year..... might be fun! Besides, I have a crockpot I dropped the lid on the floor and broke it! lol


Chilli won't tune out too well without the lid, it will lose too much liquid


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

NConroy1,
You've used 40% pinesol 20% simple Green and 20% warm water.
what about the other 20% ?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Just came across this thread. Are ya'll saying these w1tches brew is just as effective as Chem Dip ?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Chem Dip is murder on soft parts in the carburetor. You MUST disassemble the carb completely and dip only the metal parts if you use Chem-Dip or other dip-type 'carb cleaners' or parts-dip products. Directions/warnings on the label will guide you. 

Meanwhile...

Vinegar is a mild (acetic) acid and will brighten aluminum parts, removing protective crud layers and any protective aluminum oxide layers in the process. It's good for taking out mild calcium and other mineral deposits, but usually attacks the aluminum before it does much to the minerals.

Simple Green solution in the ultrasonic does fine for me, especially if I don't want to or can't disassemble a carb completely due to kit/parts availability. It doesn't attack gaskets or needle/seat assemblies, and is kind to brass (jets and tubes) that are exposed. Regardless of what you use, spend time with a good distilled-water rinse, then maybe a quick dip-and-dry in something like laquer thinner to get all the remaining cleaner and water out.


----------

